# Advice needed



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, my boyfriend and I moved to Cyprus in June this year and everything is working out perfectly so far, my business is running very well and my boyfriend has got a nice little job, weve got a nice house too. 
I grew up in cyprus from being 9 years old went to college, met my boyfriend and came back, I set up as a childminder over in cyprus even though everyone doubted me and it really is going superbly well. 
The only thing is I don't want to settle down too soon, I am always looking for a new adventure, I am not worried about me getting a job if I did move over as I know I could. But my boyfriend on the other hand only speaks english and has experience in working in 5 star hotels, and also experience in office work.
We are not planning a family etc. anytime soon either. 
I am looking to move in around 3 years time as I feel I will need a new venture by then. I know things will be different then, but wha are things there like now with finding a job etc? What are the laws like there?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Finding a job in Thailand is not easy and you will also need to get a work permit for any 'Work 'you do , even if you work for free .Child minding is not realy a job clasification , children are left with the old folk to rear , part of the reason Thailand has not evolved very quickly , to much of the old ideas perpetuate themselves ad-finitum .


----------

